# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] DVD Player  δεν ανάβει .

## DimMani

Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους . Έχω ένα DVD Player SONY  DVP-NS328 , το οποίο δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για περίπου 1 χρόνο , ήταν όμως συνέχεια στην πρίζα . Χθες 21/12 ήθελα να δω ένα DVD αλλά δεν ανοίγει(δεν ανάβει) με τίποτα . Οι μπαταρίες στο τηλεχειριστήριο έχουν χυθεί , νομίζω όμως ότι είναι εντάξει . Υπάρχει  πιθανότητα διόρθωσης ;  Και πώς ; Ευχαριστώ  .

----------


## FILMAN

Το αν δουλεύει το τηλεχειριστήριο ή όχι μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις πολύ εύκολα με την κάμερα του κινητού σου. Οι μπαταρίες αν έχουν βγάλει υγρά οπωσδήποτε θέλουν πέταμα στη σχετική ανακύκλωση, και η μπαταριοθήκη του τηλεχειριστηρίου να καθαριστεί πολύ καλά πριν μπουν καινούριες (ποτέ απλές, πάντα αλκαλικές) μπαταρίες (το ξύδι κάνει καλή δουλειά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις). Οι επαφές της μπαταριοθήκης θα πρέπει να είναι γυαλιστερές, αν έχουν σκουριάσει μετά από ότι έγινε δεν θα κάνουν σωστή επαφή οι μπαταρίες οπότε δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν οι επαφές και εκεί θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια πατέντα...

Το μηχάνημα ανάβει αν πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπί πάνω του (όχι στο τηλεχειριστήριο);

----------


## DimMani

> Το αν δουλεύει το τηλεχειριστήριο ή όχι μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις πολύ εύκολα με την κάμερα του κινητού σου. Οι μπαταρίες αν έχουν βγάλει υγρά οπωσδήποτε θέλουν πέταμα στη σχετική ανακύκλωση, και η μπαταριοθήκη του τηλεχειριστηρίου να καθαριστεί πολύ καλά πριν μπουν καινούριες (ποτέ απλές, πάντα αλκαλικές) μπαταρίες (το ξύδι κάνει καλή δουλειά σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις). Οι επαφές της μπαταριοθήκης θα πρέπει να είναι γυαλιστερές, αν έχουν σκουριάσει μετά από ότι έγινε δεν θα κάνουν σωστή επαφή οι μπαταρίες οπότε δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν οι επαφές και εκεί θα πρέπει να γίνει κάποια πατέντα...
> 
> Το μηχάνημα ανάβει αν πατήσεις το σχετικό κουμπί πάνω του (όχι στο τηλεχειριστήριο);


Ευχαριστώ , αλλά ΔΕΝ ανάβει . Πάτησα επανειλημμένα το κουμπί έναρξης , αλλά δεν παίρνει χαμπάρι .  Όσον αφορά το τηλεχειριστήριο θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες .

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε πολύ πιθανόν να έχει ζημιά το τροφοδοτικό του μηχανήματος (αφού ήταν και συνέχεια στην πρίζα). Αν το έχεις ακόμα στην πρίζα βγάλτο αμέσως.

----------


## DimMani

> Τότε πολύ πιθανόν να έχει ζημιά το τροφοδοτικό του μηχανήματος (αφού ήταν και συνέχεια στην πρίζα). Αν το έχεις ακόμα στην πρίζα βγάλτο αμέσως.


Το έχω βγάλει από χθες και παραμένουν τα αρχικά ερωτήματα . Υπάρχει πιθανότητα διόρθωσης ; Και πώς ;;;

----------


## FILMAN

Κάποια φωτο;

----------


## DimMani

> Κάποια φωτο;


https://www.sony.co.uk/support/en/product/DVP-NS328  ή http://www.dvdplayer-manual.com/sony-dvp-ns328 . Εκτός αν πρέπει να το ανοίξω και να το φωτογραφήσω εσωτερικά .

----------


## klik

Εσύ πως το βλέπεις,  μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τη βλάβη σου από το προσπέκτους;

----------

FILMAN (23-12-16)

----------


## DimMani

> Εσύ πως το βλέπεις,  μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τη βλάβη σου από το προσπέκτους;


Η απάντηση με γρίφους δεν βοηθάει . Ξαναρωτάω , πρέπει να το ανοίξω και να το φωτογραφήσω εσωτερικά ; Κι αν το κάνω θα μπορέσετε να με οδηγήσετε πως να το διορθώσω ;

----------


## johnnyb

> Η απάντηση με γρίφους δεν βοηθάει . Ξαναρωτάω , πρέπει να το ανοίξω και να το φωτογραφήσω εσωτερικά ; Κι αν το κάνω θα μπορέσετε να με οδηγήσετε πως να το διορθώσω ;


Ανοιξε το και βγαλε μερικες φωτο καλης ευκρινειας απο τις πλακετες   , λογικα θα εχουν γινει μπαλονια καποια στοιχεια επειδη ηταν συνεχεια στο ρευμα

----------

FILMAN (23-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε Δημήτρη, εννοείται πως δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε τί φταίει κοιτώντας μια φωτο του μηχανήματος απ' έξω, όταν είπες ότι το έχεις ήδη βγάλει και σου ζήτησα φωτο νόμιζα ότι είχες βγάλει το τροφοδοτικό έξω, και όχι ότι είχες βγάλει το μηχάνημα από την πρίζα...

----------


## DimMani

> Ανοιξε το και βγαλε μερικες φωτο καλης ευκρινειας απο τις πλακετες   , λογικα θα εχουν γινει μπαλονια καποια στοιχεια επειδη ηταν συνεχεια στο ρευμα


Επισυνάπτω 12 φωτογραφίες . Μέχρι εκεί φθάνει η ευκρίνεια του κινητού μου . Εκ πρώτης όψεως και λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν την...άγνοιά μου , όλα φαίνονται εν τάξει . Περιμένω οδηγίες διόρθωσης , ή ανακύκλωσης .

----------


## DimMani

> Επισυνάπτω 12 φωτογραφίες . Μέχρι εκεί φθάνει η ευκρίνεια του κινητού μου . Εκ πρώτης όψεως και λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν την...άγνοιά μου , όλα φαίνονται εν τάξει . Περιμένω οδηγίες διόρθωσης , ή ανακύκλωσης .


Επισυνάπτω 4 φωτογραφίες (το προηγούμενο μήνυμα είναι λάθος) . Μέχρι εκεί φθάνει η ευκρίνεια του κινητού μου . Εκ πρώτης όψεως και λαμβάνοντας υπ'όψιν την...άγνοιά μου , όλα φαίνονται εν τάξει . Περιμένω οδηγίες διόρθωσης , ή ανακύκλωσης .















free photo hosting

----------


## FILMAN

Η τελευταία μας ενδιαφέρει. Με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται κάτι οπότε θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν οι μετρήσεις. Πολύμετρο υπάρχει;

----------

DimMani (24-12-16)

----------


## DimMani

> Η τελευταία μας ενδιαφέρει. Με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται κάτι οπότε θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν οι μετρήσεις. Πολύμετρο υπάρχει;


_Πολύμετρο προτίθεμαι να αγοράσω ανεξάρτητα από το_ _DVD_ _Player__ . Όμως υπάρχει με 3€ και με 700 , με πόσα κάνω σωστή δουλειά ως ερασιτέχνης ; Κάποιο συγκεκριμένο_ _; Από την άλλη ένα καινούργιο_ _DVD_ _Player__ ,_ _Sony_ _DVPSR__760 κοστίζει 47,90__€__ με 6 άτοκες στον Κτσώβολο_ _!!_

----------


## Panoss

Με την ευκαιρία της ερώτησής σου, κοίταξα αξιολογήσεις βολτομέτρων στο Amazon (εκεί κοιτάω όταν θέλω να δω αξιολογήσεις προιόντων) και βρήκα ένα φτηνό πολύμετρο ($18.71 χωρίς τα μεταφορικά) με πάρα πολλές αξιολογήσεις και πολύ θετικές:
https://www.amazon.com/INNOVA-3320-A...rds=multimeter 


 Ή απλά αυτό (δεν βρήκα αξιολογήσεις) επειδή η uni-t θεωρείται, γενικά, ότι έχει προιόντα με καλό value for money.

Τα επέλεξα λόγω χαμηλής τιμής, ένας εραστιτέχνης που τα χρησιμοποιεί μια φορά το χρόνο, δεν έχει λόγο να πάρει κάτι ακριβό.

Πιο πάνω σε τιμή αν θες, πας στο UNI-T UT139C, το βρίσκεις και Ελλάδα.

----------

DimMani (24-12-16)

----------


## DimMani

> Με την ευκαιρία της ερώτησής σου, κοίταξα αξιολογήσεις βολτομέτρων στο Amazon (εκεί κοιτάω όταν θέλω να δω αξιολογήσεις προιόντων) και βρήκα ένα φτηνό πολύμετρο ($18.71 χωρίς τα μεταφορικά) με πάρα πολλές αξιολογήσεις και πολύ θετικές:
> https://www.amazon.com/INNOVA-3320-A...rds=multimeter 
> 
> 
>  Ή απλά αυτό (δεν βρήκα αξιολογήσεις) επειδή η uni-t θεωρείται, γενικά, ότι έχει προιόντα με καλό value for money.
> 
> Τα επέλεξα λόγω χαμηλής τιμής, ένας εραστιτέχνης που τα χρησιμοποιεί μια φορά το χρόνο, δεν έχει λόγο να πάρει κάτι ακριβό.
> 
> Πιο πάνω σε τιμή αν θες, πας στο UNI-T UT139C, το βρίσκεις και Ελλάδα.


Θα επανέλθω όταν αποκτήσω πολύμετρο , ως τότε Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους .

----------


## DimMani

> Θα επανέλθω όταν αποκτήσω πολύμετρο , ως τότε Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους .


Μόλις απέκτησα το εικονιζόμενο πολύμετρο , που ίσως να μην το ξέρει ούτε η μάνα του , όμως είναι το μόνο που βρήκα στην Καλαμάτα . Περιμένω λεπτομερείς οδηγίες . Μόνο που το βλέπω ζαλίζομαι . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Panoss

*ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑΣΗ 230V, ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ!!!.*
Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία, πάνω στην πλακέτα, στην έξοδο (δηλαδή το κάτω - κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας, κοντά στην κάτω βίδα δηλαδή, υπάρχει μια άσπρη φύσα (συνδετήρας, κονέκτορας δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται) απ΄όπου βγαίνουν 10 γκρι καλώδια), γράφει τάσεις: π.χ 12V, 5V, 3.3V κλπ. 
1. Βάζεις το πολύμετρο στη μέτρηση τάσης DC (*DCV 200 στο δικό σου*, αν και η τάση που περιμένεις ειναι πολύ μικρότερη, για ασφάλεια του πολύμετρου).
2. Βάζεις το ένα άκρο του μαύρου καλωδίου του πολύμετρου σε μια γείωση (στη φωτό δεν βλέπουμε τις γειώσεις γιατί είναι από την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας ή έχουν το σήμα της γείωσης πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά στη φωτό δεν φαίνεται)
3. Βάζεις το κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στο σημείο της πλακέτας (αγωγό ή ποδαράκι εξαρτήματος) που αναγράφει π.χ 12V.
4. Θα πρέπει να μετράς 12V, αλλιώς έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό.
5. Επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια και για τις άλλες τάσεις.

*
Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει όμως δεν έχεις ξαναασχοληθεί με αποτέλεσμα να ΚΙΝΔΥΝΕΥΕΙΣ γιατί έχει τάσεις 230V!
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΣΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΙΣΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ DVD PLAYER.*

----------

DimMani (10-01-17)

----------


## DimMani

> *ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ, ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑΣΗ 230V, ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ!!!.*
> Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία, πάνω στην πλακέτα, στην έξοδο (δηλαδή το κάτω - κάτω μέρος της φωτογραφίας, κοντά στην κάτω βίδα δηλαδή, υπάρχει μια άσπρη φύσα (συνδετήρας, κονέκτορας δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται) απ΄όπου βγαίνουν 10 γκρι καλώδια), γράφει τάσεις: π.χ 12V, 5V, 3.3V κλπ. 
> 1. Βάζεις το πολύμετρο στη μέτρηση τάσης DC (*DCV 200 στο δικό σου*, αν και η τάση που περιμένεις ειναι πολύ μικρότερη, για ασφάλεια του πολύμετρου).
> 2. Βάζεις το ένα άκρο του μαύρου καλωδίου του πολύμετρου σε μια γείωση (στη φωτό δεν βλέπουμε τις γειώσεις γιατί είναι από την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας ή έχουν το σήμα της γείωσης πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά στη φωτό δεν φαίνεται)
> 3. Βάζεις το κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου στο σημείο της πλακέτας (αγωγό ή ποδαράκι εξαρτήματος) που αναγράφει π.χ 12V.
> 4. Θα πρέπει να μετράς 12V, αλλιώς έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό.
> 5. Επαναλαμβάνεις τα ίδια και για τις άλλες τάσεις.
> 
> *
> ...


Ευχαριστώ , πιθανόν να ακούσω την συμβουλή σου , πιθανόν και όχι . Πάντως αν δοκιμάσω και ζήσω θα σ'ενημερώσω .

----------


## FILMAN

Τα καλώδια στο πολύμετρο είναι κουμπωμένα ανάποδα.

----------

DimMani (16-01-17)

----------


## GSR600

Αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια στον ελεγχο παλμοτροφοδωτικων και γενικα εξαρτηματων λιγο δυσκολο να επισκευαστει.Εχει ταση δικτυου και ειναι επικίνδυνο.Εδω και και πιο εμπειροι την εχουν φαει(την ταση) πολλες φορες. φιλικα.

----------

DimMani (16-01-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Τα καλώδια στο πολύμετρο είναι κουμπωμένα ανάποδα.





> Αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια στον ελεγχο παλμοτροφοδωτικων και γενικα εξαρτηματων λιγο δυσκολο να επισκευαστει.Εχει ταση δικτυου και ειναι επικίνδυνο.Εδω και και πιο εμπειροι την εχουν φαει(την ταση) πολλες φορες. φιλικα.


_Παιδιά ευχαριστώ , με αποκαρδιώσατε και καλά κάνατε . Ειδικά το "ανάποδα τα καλώδια" , τα οποία τοποθέτησαν , όπως και την μπαταρία , στο ηλ/κό κατάστημα απ' όπου το αγόρασα ._ _Αυτός δε που τα τοποθέτησε , έχει μονίμως ύφος 10 Καρδιναλίων ._

----------


## DimMani

> _Παιδιά ευχαριστώ , με αποκαρδιώσατε και καλά κάνατε . Ειδικά το "ανάποδα τα καλώδια" , τα οποία τοποθέτησαν , όπως και την μπαταρία , στο ηλ/κό κατάστημα απ' όπου το αγόρασα ._ _Αυτός δε που τα τοποθέτησε , έχει μονίμως ύφος 10 Καρδιναλίων ._


_Επανέρχομαι αφού πήρα το βάπτισμα του πυρός με το πολύμετρο , για πρόβλημα στον καταψύκτη μου . Έχω σχετικό ερώτημα στο_ _forum__ :_ _http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...t=70514&page=3_ _ , οπότε προχωράω στο_ _DVD__ . Τα γκρίζα καλώδια είναι 9 + 1 λευκό , όχι 10 γκρίζα όπως μου γράφεις . Πέρα απ'αυτό_ _δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ένδειξη  γείωσης , επίσης_  _πουθενά δεν_ _αναγράφει 12__V__ , ή άλλη ένδειξη σε_ _V__ . Η γείωση μπορεί να γίνει και εκτός_ _DVD__ και πώς ; Αν πρέπει να ξεκουμπώσω την πλακέτα , χρειάζομαι οδηγίες . Περιμένω εναγωνίως . Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## johnnyb

> _Επανέρχομαι αφού πήρα το βάπτισμα του πυρός με το πολύμετρο , για πρόβλημα στον καταψύκτη μου . Έχω σχετικό ερώτημα στο_ _forum__ :_ _http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...t=70514&page=3_ _ , οπότε προχωράω στο_ _DVD__ . Τα γκρίζα καλώδια είναι 9 + 1 λευκό , όχι 10 γκρίζα όπως μου γράφεις . Πέρα απ'αυτό_ _δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ένδειξη  γείωσης , επίσης_  _πουθενά δεν_ _αναγράφει 12__V__ , ή άλλη ένδειξη σε_ _V__ . Η γείωση μπορεί να γίνει και εκτός_ _DVD__ και πώς ; Αν πρέπει να ξεκουμπώσω την πλακέτα , χρειάζομαι οδηγίες . Περιμένω εναγωνίως . Ευχαριστώ ._


Tο βαπτισμα του πυρος θα το παρεις οταν σε βαρεσει ο εξομαλυνσης ή κανένα Inverter υψηλης  :Lol:

----------

tipos (14-02-17)

----------


## DimMani

> Tο βαπτισμα του πυρος θα το παρεις οταν σε βαρεσει ο εξομαλυνσης ή κανένα Inverter υψηλης


_Επειδή είμαι και θα παραμείνω αρχάριος , πατάω σε ξύλινη βάση , έχω ακουμπισμένο το_ _DVD__ πάνω σε μαρμάρινο τραπέζι επίσης σε ξύλινη βάση , τα πόδια του τραπεζιού είναι ξύλινα και  αφού βάλω τα ηλεκτρόδια εκεί που πρέπει(δεν ξέρω πού) , τότε θα δώσω ρεύμα χωρίς να ακουμπάω τίποτα . Θα ζήσω ; Επί τη ευκαιρία παραθέτω το μήνυμα που έστειλα , ή τουλάχιστον νομίζω ότι έστειλα στον_ _Panoss_ _,_ _αλλά μάλλον δεν έφθασε  , αφού δεν μου απήντησε κι αν μπορείς με βοηθάς_ _: Είναι εις απάντησην του προ-τελευταίου μηνύματος της σελίδας : http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...t=70377&page=2 .                         Και ερωτώ :_
_1.    _ _Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία...απ΄όπου βγαίνουν 10 γκρι καλώδια ..." . ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ 10 ΓΚΡΙ , αλλά βγαίνουν 9 γκρι κι ένα άσπρο ._
_2.    _ _Βάζεις...σε μια γείωση . Δεν βλέπω πουθενά ένδειξη γείωσης . Πρέπει να βγάλω την πλακέτα και να κοιτάξω από κάτω ; Ή κάτι άλλο ; Μπορώ να κάνω εξωτερική γείωση και πώς ; και_
_3.    _ _Βάζεις το κόκκινο καλώδιο...που αναγράφει π.χ 12__V__ . Δεν αναγράφει πουθενά 12__V__ , η μόνη ένδειξη είναι 250__V__ στη διαγώνιο των 9+1 καλωδίων . Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## Karny

Φίλε μου καλησπέρα, η άποψη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθείς γιατί πέφτεις κατευθείαν στα βαθειά.Εννοώ ότι για να πάρεις ένα πολύμετρο και να βγάλεις μια βλάβη σε ένα μηχάνημα προυποθέτει κάποιες ώρες ενασχόλησης-διαβάσματος και κυρίως για τη δική σου ασφάλεια.
Δεύτερον αφού αποφάσισες να ασχοληθείς πάρε το μάνιουαλ από εδώ : https://elektrotanya.com/sony_dvp-ns.../download.html και δες αν είναι σωστές οι τάσεις που βγαίνουν από το μετασχηματιστή.Κάνε αυτό για αρχή και βλέπουμε

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη σε 1000 ξύλα να πατάς, άμα ακουμπήσεις τα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης καθώς είναι φορτισμένος στα 325V θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες, διότι η ηλεκτροπληξία δεν προϋποθέτει πάντα την αγώγιμη επαφή με τη γη...

Γείωση στην πλακέτα μπορεί πολύ πιθανόν πράγματι να μην γράφει, ξεχωρίζει όμως αμέσως για έναν που έχει μια κάποια εμπειρία (βάλε φωτο να φαίνονται οι γραμμές της πλακέτας να σου πούμε ποια είναι)

----------


## DimMani

> Δημήτρη σε 1000 ξύλα να πατάς, άμα ακουμπήσεις τα άκρα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης καθώς είναι φορτισμένος στα 325V θα υποστείς τις συνέπειες, διότι η ηλεκτροπληξία δεν προϋποθέτει πάντα την αγώγιμη επαφή με τη γη...
> 
> Γείωση στην πλακέτα μπορεί πολύ πιθανόν πράγματι να μην γράφει, ξεχωρίζει όμως αμέσως για έναν που έχει μια κάποια εμπειρία (βάλε φωτο να φαίνονται οι γραμμές της πλακέτας να σου πούμε ποια είναι)


Υπάρχουν στην 2η σελίδα αυτής της δημοσίευσης . Αν δεν κάνουν καθόρισέ μου τι να φωτογραφίσω .

----------


## FILMAN

Μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού (τελευταία φωτο στο #13), οπότε βγάλε τη και φωτογράφησέ τη και από κάτω ώστε να φαίνονται οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι.

----------


## DimMani

> Μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο η πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού (τελευταία φωτο στο #13), οπότε βγάλε τη και φωτογράφησέ τη και από κάτω ώστε να φαίνονται οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι.


Ξεβίδωσα την πλακέτα και προσπάθησα να την βγάλω τραβηχτά , όμως δεν χωράει , οπότε  πρέπει να βγάλω ολόκληρη την πρόσοψη  του DVD Player . Η πρόσοψη ξεκουμπώνει από 6 σημεία , αν την βγάλω δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μετά θα συμπέσουν οι επαφές για τα κουμπιά . Υπάρχει αρκετή αντίσταση . Μήπως η πρόσοψη και κάποια κουμπιά είναι κολλημένα ;

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην βγαίνει; Θα ξεβιδώσεις τις βίδες και θα την τραβήξεις προς τα πάνω!

----------


## DimMani

> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να μην βγαίνει; Θα ξεβιδώσεις τις βίδες και θα την τραβήξεις προς τα πάνω!


 150220178711.jpg150220178714.jpg150220178715.jpg150220178720.jpg
Περιμένω οδηγίες .

----------


## johnnyb

150220178720.jpg

Γιατι δεν μετρας τη φυσα οπως σου ειπε ο Πανος, απο κατω γραφει τις τασεις 1,2,3-9,  τι δεν καταλαβαινεις ? το GND ή το V ?  :Rolleyes:

----------

FILMAN (16-02-17)

----------


## filam

Αντί να παιδεύεσαι και να έχεις φόβο μη σε χτυπήσει κανα ρεύμα δεν κοιτάς για νέο DVD είναι φτήνα και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να μπεις σε διαδικασία επισκευής; Έχουν κανα 30€ ή εναλλακτικά δες κανα Blu Ray Player. Mε 70€ - 75€ παίρνεις Samsung, δες εδώ.

----------

